# First Bangle



## Harley2001 (Aug 31, 2012)

Stainless Steel and Willow Burl with Turquoise theses are great to make and I can't Waite for one for men.Thanks Eric


----------



## Tom T (Aug 31, 2012)

Very nice, really really nice, very really nice


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Sep 1, 2012)

Your works of art are truly inspiring. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## BangleGuy (Sep 1, 2012)

Yowsa!  That turned out great!  Willow burl... I am going to have to hunt around my place for some of that!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Sep 1, 2012)

Nicely done, great choice of material.


----------



## Glen Schumann (Sep 1, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## rizaydog (Sep 1, 2012)

Awesome!  Great work.


----------



## PaulDoug (Sep 1, 2012)

Very pretty.  Nice work.  How does a person determine what size to use if you want to make one for a specific person as a surprise?  Won't be a surprise is I measure my wife's hand.


----------



## Harley2001 (Sep 1, 2012)

Eric might be able to help you with the size if she is a little lady I would say a smaller size my wife used the size 9 most will use 8 to 8.5 hope this helps


----------



## BangleGuy (Sep 1, 2012)

PaulDoug said:


> Very pretty.  Nice work.  How does a person determine what size to use if you want to make one for a specific person as a surprise?  Won't be a surprise is I measure my wife's hand.



The average size sold in stores is a size 8. My wife is 5'-5" and 125 lbs - for her a size 8 is a little loose, a 7 is tight but she can get it on.  She prefers a size 7.5.

If you could find something that she puts her hand through, or a bangle she wears once in a while, then measure the diameter and multiple this number by 3.14 which will give you the bangle size.  

Also, the wider the bangle the smaller it will feel.


----------



## Super Dave (Sep 2, 2012)

Very nice!

Dave


----------

